# Happy Birthday Porter_



## NJmike PE (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!  :multiplespotting:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy B-Day!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 27, 2015)

HBD!


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2015)

HFS!

I mean, Happy Birthday!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 27, 2015)

happy birthday


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Birthday P!


----------



## envirotex (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## frazil (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 27, 2015)

HB!


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks everyone! a little contrast to my life comparing this birthday to one a decade ago:

24: went to a bar, watched a couple drunk friends sing happy birthday to me at a decibel level that made the rest of the bar uncomfortable, drank a bunch, ordered a pizza at 2am, woke up with a college-level hangover the next day.

34: worked 11 hours, picked up a Papa Murphy's pizza on the way home, drank 1 and half beers, watched some tv with my wife and newborn son, was in bed reading by 9:30pm.

as dull as it sounds, life's pretty damn good :B  . thanks again for the birthday wishes.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 29, 2015)

HBday you old fart you.


----------

